# geschwungene Linien mit Rauch



## Sir Dodger (21. Februar 2002)

Hi @ All !

Sorry wenns schon langsam nervt, aber ich bekomms einfach nich hin !







Quelle von Azrael666


ich bekomme nur so was hin !!!

Was mach ich denn falsch ?








gerade der glow effekt macht mir schwierigkeiten !


MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## subzero (21. Februar 2002)

also..
ich würde sagen radialer weichzeichner ..der machts...
guck ma auf.. 

http://johandesigns.cjb.net/ 

dann wollt ich nochm ma fragen...

wer isn azrale66..finde das pic kewl..und will es auch können..


----------



## Sir Dodger (21. Februar 2002)

Thx !

Funktioniert zwar immer noch nich so ganz, aba werds schon rauskriegen !!!

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## messias (21. Februar 2002)

*hi*

hm... es is sehr schwer zu sagen wie er es gemacht hat, aber ich denk mal mit der polarkoordiantion bist du auf jedem fall auf dem richtigen weg ( so hast du es doch gemacht, oder?!?!?  ) auf jedenfall sin es viele ebenen mit polarkoordiantionen ... dann dieses verwischte wuerd ich mit der bewegungsunschaerfe, mit dem gaußschen weichzeichner oder wie schon gesagt mit radial versuchen, obwohl ich denk, das es nich mit radial gemacht wurde, aber das kann natuerlich nur der designer selbst sagen... 
ich wuerd machen in dem du ueber deine linie... ne neue ebene machst und ne etwas dickere stelle machst , wie bei der stelle, wo dein pfeil drauf geht, diese stelle dann weichzeichnest oder was weiß ich versuchst... naja, ich merk grad das ich hier den krassesteN deutsch tun verfassen.  
also lass ich lieber alles weitere!
gruß


----------



## Sir Dodger (21. Februar 2002)

@messias

Hi,

war nich mit polarkoor...., sondern mit dem verbiegentool, macht dann eigentlich ne schöne geschwungene Linie nur die Glow effekts bring ich einfach noch nich hin !
werds aber ma so versuchen..... und bevor mich das deutsch auch jetzt so anspringt geh ich nachhause !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## messias (22. Februar 2002)

*hgm...*

hm... solche gesxchwungene linien bekommt man aber auch mit der polarkoordination hin :>

(nur zu meiner verteidigung!) =)


----------



## Sir Dodger (22. Februar 2002)

@messias

Brauchst Dich nicht verteidigen  !!!
ich bin gerade dran mit der Polarkoordination zu spielen/experimentiern

bin stets gerne für anregungen und kritik offen !!!
(kann dadurch nur besser werden !)

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## elgo (22. Februar 2002)

so hab mich auch ma  .. wenn ihrs ok findet kann ich euch nochma ne genauere anleitung schreiben .. (war aber nur ne 15 min arbeit)

mfg elgoversucht


----------



## freekazoid (22. Februar 2002)

@ elgo

sieht ganz gut aus, muss ich sagen.
kan sich sehen lassen. wie hast du's denn gemacht? wie oben genannt linien ziehen, ebene duplizieren und die drunterliegende ebene mit dem gauschen weichzeichner bearbeitet?


----------



## elgo (22. Februar 2002)

ja so ähnlich .. 
1. 1x weiße linie zeichnen (5px)
   2x          "           (3px)
   2x          "           (2px) 

oder so .. 
bei jedem den filter verzerren > schwingungen (jeweils mit anderen parametern)

dann .. habe ich alle linen mit dem zauberstab ausgewählt .. auswal > ändern > ausweiten (5px)

fläche füllen weiß > gruscher weichzeichner
dann habe ich 
eine aluminium textur genommen (kann aber auch blau nehen (4B545A) )
ebenenfilter farbig nachbelichten

und die mit dem laso ausgewählten ebene unter die textur ziehen. (die linien sind über der textur) dann die "lasoebene" duplizieren. fertig


----------



## Sir Dodger (22. Februar 2002)

@elgo

Thx für die Mühe, aber leider sind die Bilder nich mehr on !
(funktioniern nich mehr )
werds aber ma nach Deiner Beschreibung testen 

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## elgo (22. Februar 2002)

soory jetzt müsts gehn


----------



## Sir Dodger (22. Februar 2002)

@Elgo

SUPER !!! Genau das isses THX !!

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## elgo (22. Februar 2002)

freut mich wenn ich dir geholfen habe .. bedanken kannst du mir mit ner bewertung ;-)


----------



## Sir Dodger (22. Februar 2002)

@elgo

schon passiert und Thx nochmal !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## messias (23. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

was bringen diese stimmen eigentlich... wenn se gut sin, dann votet mal alle fuer mich


----------



## subzero (23. Februar 2002)

ja bitte ich hätte auch gern...aber das mit den linien....mhm... also... wo isn das tut für die linien..???
und woher haste diese pic...??
poste mal enn link plz..


----------



## Azrael666 (25. Februar 2002)

Lol..... *hehe*...ich bin der Azrael666 , aber das Bild ist  nicht von mir!
Das ist nur mal in einem Thema vorgekommen und dann habe ich gefragt woher das Teil ist *g*....das ist glaubs irgendwie sowas insanitydimension.com ....aber bin mir ned sicher!
Leider kriege ich diese Teils auch nie hin, habe es auch schon ausprobiert!

Greetz Azrael


----------



## Sir Dodger (26. Februar 2002)

@all !

Juhu habs hinbekommen !!!

Thx für all eure Hilfe !!!

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## messias (26. Februar 2002)

*hi!*

Duerfen wir auch ein ergebnis sehen ^^


----------



## jonathan (26. Februar 2002)

@elgo

mit welchem werkzeug hast du die linien gemacht ? also die geraden wo man dann auch angeben kann wie breit die sind z.b 5px

MFG


----------



## freekazoid (26. Februar 2002)

hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hilft's ja, aber ich hab vor kurzem meinen senf auch bei einem anderen thread über ein ähnliches thema abgegeben.

hier isses


----------



## Azrael666 (26. Februar 2002)

Möchte auch gerne nen Bild sehen ;-)

Greetz Azrael


----------



## elgo (26. Februar 2002)

@ jonathan

äh *linien* kann man am besten mit dem *linien*werkzeug machen. *g*


----------



## stiffy (26. Februar 2002)

jep... schade nur das das linienerkzeug ab 6.0 abgeschaft wurde


----------



## Z-r0 (26. Februar 2002)

Natürlich gibt es das noch in 6.0!


----------



## jonathan (27. Februar 2002)

hallo...

ich bin schon doof. ich habs jetzt gefunden.

bei der erklärung von elgo komm ich nu bis hier :

"eine aluminium textur genommen (kann aber auch blau nehen (4B545A) ) 
ebenenfilter farbig nachbelichten 

und die mit dem laso ausgewählten ebene unter die textur ziehen. (die linien sind über der textur) dann die "lasoebene" duplizieren. fertig"

Kann mir das nochmal jemand erklären ?

Gruß
Jonathan


----------



## jonathan (27. Februar 2002)

vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand  

wäre echt nett...


----------



## Z-r0 (27. Februar 2002)

Also ich krieg das nicht so hin... bei mir sieht das immer nur so aus (bild)
Also bei dir ist das viel intensiver und das weis und das geblurrte ...

Außerdem würde mich intressiere wie du bei dem ersten bild den hintergrund gemacht hast. Also den effekt hast du siher mit wolken und chrome filter gemacht aber ich krieg die farbe nicht so hin *g*


----------



## Z-r0 (27. Februar 2002)

ups bild vergessen  

Das dumme ist, dass man beim editieren nicht noch nen bild reinmachen kann, da muss man erst nen neuen post machen :


----------



## elgo (27. Februar 2002)

zauberstab nicht laso .. ich habs schon editiert ..


----------

